# Crysis killing my 8800GTS 512 MB G92 SLI



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2008)

Earlier i used to play crysis with only one 8800 GTS 512 MB on 1024*768 on my 17" LCD with 16x Q AA,high settings(very high on vista),motion blur tweaked to full and vsync on.Used to get 40-50 FPS.Some days ago i installed the second card and SLI ed.But there is no or very little improvement in the performance.Now with the same settings i get 55-60 FPS but the moment i change hte res to 1280*1024 the game just dies giving mere 10-15 FPS!!!!
This game suxx and has many glitches ,the greatest of em is that crysis is killing SLI.
What should i do to improve the performance??


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 17, 2008)

Which processor ram and all ? Which Drivers you are using


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2008)

k my config is C2Q Q6600,trancend 2*2GB DDR2,ASUS P5N32 E SLI,CM power pro 850 psu.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 17, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> k my config is C2Q Q6600,trancend 2*2GB DDR2,ASUS P5N32 E SLI,CM power pro 850 psu.


Dude if you wanted to do HIgh-End gaming why did u spend so much on an SLI config which will be outdated in a year .

Better buy a Console(Xbox 360 or PS3 or Wii) to get best gaming experience .


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 17, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> k my config is C2Q Q6600,trancend 2*2GB DDR2,ASUS P5N32 E SLI,CM power pro 850 psu.



Config is gr8.. Just update your drivers   *www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 17, 2008)

16xAA? That too in crysis.... Are you drunk? My ultra SLI struggles at 4xAA. Disable antialiasing and it should be fine.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Dude if you wanted to do HIgh-End gaming why did u spend so much on an SLI config which will be outdated in a year .
> 
> Better buy a Console(Xbox 360 or PS3 or Wii) to get best gaming experience .


I have a Xbox 360 and will be getting a PS3 on 7-8 march.



Ch@0s said:


> 16xAA? That too in crysis.... Are you drunk? My ultra SLI struggles at 4xAA. Disable antialiasing and it should be fine.


U n ur config r insane!!
BTW  i dont drink


----------



## entrana (Feb 17, 2008)

crysis is a technologically unstable game. somehow even a little anti aliasing tends to lower the games frame rates alot. if u wanna trust me just use very high and 0xaa on 1280x1024 . it will look 10x better than all full 1024x768 and u wont really need that much anti aliasing there. try it


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 18, 2008)

Funny thing is that I have never encountered a single glitch with CRYSIS.... getting an average of around 40 FPS Very High Quality DX10 @ 1280x1024.  It is THE most beautiful and one of the best FPS that I have ever played till date...!! This is the third time I am playing through it and yet it feels newer every time.. 

Did any of you guys tried CRYSIS NATURAL MOD 2.0.2 ??? It greatly enhances the overall quality of CRYSIS graphics but I am feeling that in some regions, it also reduces the texture quality.... 

Screenshots:
*img217.imageshack.us/img217/2521/crysis2008021713372512eu2.th.jpg *img85.imageshack.us/img85/3600/crysis2008021714501781mu2.th.jpg


----------



## kayos (Feb 18, 2008)

on my 8800GTS 320 mb, i am easily able to play at 1024X768 at 4XAA..

no issues... havent tried better setting...

but there was some problem initially but after 2-3 days teh game kinda set in and worked perfectly ..

maybe you shud give it a day or too..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> Funny thing is that I have never encountered a single glitch with CRYSIS.... getting an average of around 40 FPS Very High Quality DX10 @ 1280x1024.  It is THE most beautiful and one of the best FPS that I have ever played till date...!! This is the third time I am playing through it and yet it feels newer every time..
> 
> Did any of you guys tried CRYSIS NATURAL MOD 2.0.2 ??? It greatly enhances the overall quality of CRYSIS graphics but I am feeling that in some regions, it also reduces the texture quality....
> 
> ...


\
what ab AA??do u enable it?


----------



## entrana (Feb 18, 2008)

vishwas kar bhai just disable aa on 1280x1024


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2008)

^^
k ill try


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 18, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Dude if you wanted to do HIgh-End gaming why did u spend so much on an SLI config which will be outdated in a year .
> 
> Better buy a Console(Xbox 360 or PS3 or Wii) to get best gaming experience .


no point in buying a console when you can Emulate it instead on a PC. That way no PC will be outdated and you can still run PC only games. And gaming will also be Cheaper this way 

My friend did the wiser thing three years back by going for a P4 3.0GHz and later upgrading to 2 gig ram, 7800GTX, etc and he can still play XBox, Game Cube, PS2 games, etc comfortably.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 21, 2008)

Im posting some screenies with edited CVargroups for very high settings on XP from the jungle mod.
i dont know how to post thumbnails so please forgive me

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5346/a.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5347/b.JPG

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/5348/c.JPG

are these good enuf for my gpu??
these are from mods.i get better graphix in original levels with natural mod and edited CVarGroups adn same FPS.
BTW the settings are high quality,0x AA,1280*1024


----------



## entrana (Feb 22, 2008)

these are fine for ur card


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 23, 2008)

OMG! Look at that 2nd pic.The leaves look absolutely stunning.Can't imagine what setup would be required to play it at ultra-high settings? *shudders*


----------



## entrana (Feb 23, 2008)

man crysis really has poor anti aliasing even when its 16x


----------



## sg1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I've just completed Crysis on my P4, 3.2Ghz HT with Nvidia 7300GS 512Mb turbocache card. (on LOW settings though ) 

Now after seeing these screenshots, I will definately be going for at least an 8600(don't think I could justify going SLI)


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL!! I am done playing Crysis on my 8600gt .... and no I am not cribbing


----------

